# plow for my 08 silverado 1500



## fitch (Jan 24, 2008)

a few months back i bought a new chevy crew cab 1/2 ton to replace the 05 i had and plowed with last yr. i had a snoway on the 05 and sold it 2 days after i traded the truck. i had no intentions of putting a blade on the new truck, but im coming up short and need a second dependable truck in my fleet. i have an 08 f250 as well w/ a 8ft straight pro ultramount, and the headache truck.... 86 f150 with a 7ft straight unimount that is falling apart and i think seen its better days of pushing snow! i have been fixing that thing and jus when its good... another thing breaks... so hense why i need the dependability! i have seen the 08's with 8ft pro ultramounts, but i go on western's site and come up short with them saying i can only put on a suburbanite! i just came across a used 7.5ft ultra online, so my question is can i basically get the wiring and the mount for my 08, and be able to hook up to this ultramount? and does anyone know what mount # i need to use for my new truck as well? the local dealer has got no clue.... we have our 3rd snow on the way right now. im goin to struggle this one last time to keep up with one truck, but this weekend i need to get a replacement and retire the 86 after 16 yrs of pushing! thanks for any help!


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

You can only get a plow prep package on reg. cab 1/2 ton chevy. that is why you can't ge info on western site for crew cab " not recommended". Just use reg. cab in western quick match to find mount and wiring.


----------



## fitch (Jan 24, 2008)

thanks alot! i greatly appreciate it!


----------



## fitch (Jan 24, 2008)

that gave me no difference in options... i tried the crew cab again, and got the midweight 7'6" option. do you believe that the midweight mount and pro mounts are different?


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

you can maybe go back to the 04 or 05 chevy 1500 to get the udercarriage, i do know that they have not changed lately.


----------



## beatle78 (Nov 23, 2008)

keep in mind your warranty will probably be void if you put a plow on the '08 1500.

Chevy made a *HUGE *mistake in '07 when they removed the torsion bar from their 1/2 ton pickups!!

That's why I was looking for a used '03-'07 Classic 1500 b/c they are still rated for the Fisher 7.4' HD plows!

If you don't mind voiding the warranty, put Timbrens on the front of that sissy 1/2 ton. I'm not poking fun at you, I'm merely disgusted with Chevy's decision to weaken their 1/2 tons even more.

I'm a die hard Chevy guy!.... or I was until....:realmad:


----------



## fitch (Jan 24, 2008)

i talked with the dealer, and they stated that my warranty will not be void, if i put on a plow that is listed for the application.... i was going to get the plow thru them when i bought the truck, but they wanted $4700! i have found the same plow new for $3300. besides, i wasnt sure i wanted to put a blade on this one. im actually looking into putting a Boss sport duty poly on now, or the midweight ultramount. got some prices today, and the dealer is fine with that application. why do you not like the new front ends? i feel this truck rides way better than my 05 did? overall, im a little upset that it doesnt seem to take the load in the bed as well!


----------



## beatle78 (Nov 23, 2008)

fitch,

Can you get it in writing from your dealer that a plow will not void your warranty? I don't like car dealers, they lie lie lie and if you don't get it in writing they will deny they ever told you that your warranty would not be void.

The reason I don't like the new 1/2 ton is b/c the torsion bars seemed to hold much more weight then the coil front ends.

I've never driven in a coil front end on a new Chevy(07-08), but I was told they drive like a dream.

I bought my 1/2 ton to be used like a truck (plow, haul, tow). The new 1/2 tons can REALLY tow according to the specs, but plowing and hauling not so much.

I didn't like how my bed sagged in my '03 1/2 ton so I just put Timbrens on the front and back. I haven't had a load in it yet, but I can't wait to see the difference.

Regardless of what route you go, I would 100% recommend putting Timbren's on the front of your 1/2 ton.

Ever see a F150 go down the road with a plow on the front and if looks like the front bumper is touching the ground? That is a coil over suspension. That cannot be good for the truck. Timbren's will help out a lot with holding the front end up where it should be on any plow truck (especially 1/2 tons)


----------



## fitch (Jan 24, 2008)

i was planning on putting thetimbrens in even if it was for the hell of it. i have seen 2 trucks jus like mine around town, and one has a Boss 7.5ft standard steel on it, and the other has a 7.5ft poly western. they dont seem to sag much, but im uncertain of them having timbrens. im actually planning on stopping and talking with the guy who has the Boss on his truck today. kinda get his highsight of things! i have to admit i have been tossing back and forth the idea of jus trading my truck in for a couple yr old HD too, that has a blade on it already. its jus a snag with the snow here and my f150 puking out. i do have to admit, i was impressed with my 05 tho, when i had the plow on it, and i did about 98% of my plowing last yr in 2 wheel drive, with the original tires on it that had 70k on them!


----------



## beatle78 (Nov 23, 2008)

fitch, let us know how you make out.

Was the '05 a Chevy 1/2 ton? Did you have timbrens on it? How much ballast?

This is my first year plowing with my '03. I can't wait to see how it goes!


----------



## fitch (Jan 24, 2008)

beatle, my 05 was a 1/2 ton crew cab. i had a snow way 26 series on it, without down pressure. usually i ran around with 600lbs of salt, and usually ended up with nothing at the end of the plowing session. i did not have timbrens on it, and with the blade up all the way and no weight in the box, the front end only dropped 1". i never cranked up my torsion bars either, so everything was stock settings, it worked out great, other than everyonce in a while i would run over my push on tight turns as the blade was only a 7.5ft. i loved the truck, but it had 70kmi on it, and i was worried about the warranty being up and wanted something new again for a personal daily driver, since i got the f250 to plow with instead. youll do just fine this year with your 03. i dont care what people say about 1/2 tons, they push with the best of them!


----------



## beatle78 (Nov 23, 2008)

that's awesome fitch! I plan on cranking up my torsion bars too, but I'm waiting to do that right before I get new tires and an alignment!

I'm exited. This 5.3L has WAY more umpth then my 89 5.7L....


----------



## grosser397 (Nov 20, 2008)

half tons are not good in general for commercial use


----------



## beatle78 (Nov 23, 2008)

I do driveways. Drop the blade move the snow, lift the blade, get paid. IF my 1/2 ton can't handle that then Chevy owes me a refund


----------

